# The Spontaneous Teleportation of Gil Perez



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

Can this be debunked? Interesting story.

*Gil Perez’s Trip from Manila to Mexico*
On October 24, 1593, Gil Perez was doing his guard duties at the Governor’s Palace in Manila. Chinese pirates had assassinated the governor — Gomez Perez Dasmarinas — the night before, but the guards still guarded the palace and awaited the appointment of a new governor.

Tired, Gil Perez decided to lean against a wall and rest for a moment. When he opened his eyes, he was in a completely unfamiliar place. Unsure how to react, he continued to do his guard duties until he was approached by someone who started asking him questions and telling him that he was somewhere that it was impossible for him to be. Gil was in Mexico City’s Plaza Mayor.

Gil Perez and His Legendary Spontaneous Teleportation | Paranorms


----------



## 007 (Oct 6, 2019)

Teleportation I believe is real. It does happen. We just don't have the knowledge to make to make it work... presently. Same with time travel. Because if we can imagine it, someday we'll make it happen.

Imagine even just 150 years ago, if you took a person from then and showed them that if you put a glass of water in this machine and turn it on for 60 seconds, it will be hot afterwards, they'd have thought that witchcraft, magic.

The one problem I do see with teleportation though, is that you could be disassembled and reassembled, however, atom by atom or maybe even whole, but what happens to your soul? I don't believe your soul can be teleported, so in fact, as the man states, you die, and whatever appears on the other end could be nothing more than a... soul-less zombie. But I think whatever teleportations that have happened have teleported whatever thing or person WHOLE. They were teleported over a beam of energy as if riding in it. Nothing is disassembled and reassembled.


----------

